# Finally got a couple finished



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been out of the loop the last few weeks but I finally made time to finish a couple baits I started. I really had fun with these, messing with different scaling patterns and trying to create some depth to the finished product. Please forgive me for posting so many photos, but to really display the full effects of each, I wanted to show all sides. Hope you like them.

*Lemon Lime Stalker - Wire Thru*







*A New Reef Runner I aptly named "Spiderman"*


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool snakeskin pattern on the back Fug bet the fish will like it too


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow that second one got me arroused.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are awesome Fug.....you have come a long way in a short time....very cool.

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

fug your work is awsome cool scale pattern.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look fabulous, nice work!

What technique/tools did you use to get depth?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd like to buy a copy of spiderman if you get time.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The first one has nice detail around the eyes, fug. I like the small scales around the eye pockets.

The second one? Lol, amazing work! You've progressed at warp speed.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Both are great but "Spider Man" is Off the Hook!

DC


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words...sorry for the delayed thanks...I have been absent lately...

Pizza, I tried to create some depth by doing one stage of scaling, then D2T, then the next set of scales, and another coat, etc...Ironically, the "Spiderman" finish was all shot in one step (except the belly) after the base color (aquamarine) was dry...no clear coats in between...I think it turned out so crisp because of the color combinations.

Vince, the scaling in the eye pockets was tricky for a newbie like me...I cut out some template plastic in the shape of the eye pocket and backed it with scaling mesh and sort of winged it...I just cupped it and layed it in the pocket and quickly shot some paint...it worked okay, but it was nerve racking...got any tips to make this any easier?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fug, it looks like you could wrap the mesh tightly around the head of the bait and the place a piece of stiff wire against the nose to push the mesh down and hold it long enough to spray the flat area in front of the eye. Its hard to say without having the bait to examine, but whatever you did, do it again. It worked beautifully.

I also noticed that it appears as though you used 3 different scale patterns on that bait. Really clean work and that type of detail is always cool.

On the spiderman bait, I really like the speckling on the belly. I'm going to give that a try on a few of mine too, if you don't mind.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

That spiderman bait is great, the scale patterns are very unique.
Did you buy that aquamarine color or mix it yourself. If you mixed it, how did you do it?

Great work, I'm jealous,
Brian


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great!!!!!!!!! Incredible detail. I can't wait to hear how they ran. Keep them coming!

I wanted to meet you at Turtle Creek. I heard you were there for a short time in the evening for the dinner. I'll catch you next time
John


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

John, I wish I could have stayed at TC to meet up with you and a few other builders that were there...maybe next time.

Brian, I bought it. It is Createx Transparent Aqua.

Vince, Your comment about applying glitter to the belly on a few of yours "if I don't mind" cracked me up. I don't think there is one technique, concept or pattern I have done that I didn't borrow from you, Tigger, Swede, Hazmail, Etch and many others fine builders on here...so go for it!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Fugi.


----------

